# Eagle Rhinestone template cutter



## sewsimpl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm brand new here and this question would probably be best answered by sandyjo, owner of the new Eagle machine!, I read where you loaded all 2000+ of your fonts into the system! My question; were they all available as fill designs or could you make them outline and/or single line design also? I'm also intested to know if you can scan an image and import to the software and create a custom pattern. For instance, if I had a drawing of the customers logo, without having to hand draw the whole thing. I was nearly ready to purchase another machine and decided to check here first. Now I'm considering the Eagle. Thanks for any advise. Bev.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Another Newbie Here! 
I was just going to ask the same things. I am having a tuff time deciding between the Eagle (actually the Falcon) or the DAS system. 

I wish there was more information available on what the Eagle software can do. I am looking to be able to set up customs designs fairly easily and am wondering how the Eagle software does with fills. Some have said they don't care for the fills in the DAS system. ANY input is appreciated.

Oh, and I have emailed DAS for info and they haven't responded in 2 days. I hope their customer service is OK. Maybe they don't want my money!

Rhonda
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Island-Girl-Crystal 

PS Bev I didn't mean to hijack your post. I wanted to know the same things and didn't think I should start another thread on the same subject


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Just to be clear again I am not promoting the eagle system just answering direct quistions,
With the software there is no problem of importing your font files in addition to what the software has already, it has over 30 single line fonts included and the list is getting larger, there is no problem of importing logo's into the program and creating rhinestone patterns of the logo with different size stones also, fills are generated and placed accordingly and stone manipulation is very easy, you can also cut by color of stones. This is a one piece program that you can design and also trace in for vectorizing, you can also import many types of files so if you like to design in corel draw thats just fine you just import that image into the software and assign the rhinestone paths to that image, the training part is virtual meaning that the software can be online allowing the tech to take control of the software and via the phone you have a one on one training remotely. This software is very advanced, unique and stable.
I hope this helps.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bev, Welcome to the forum it is a Wealth of information, I am going to split this into 2 posts as I have already posted it 2 times and it does not show up, so here we go.
Yes i own the Eagle, and will share anything i know about the program with you.
to answer your Questions.

1. Yes the eagle took all my fonts that i had on my computer and put them in the software that comes with the eagle, so all my fonts are in there to this day, i have over 4500 fonts
I can take any one of those fonts, and make it into a out line font or centerline line (single line font)
This is one of the first things i learned and it was very easy,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Wohooo it showed up,, ok we are on a roll them
ok second question was,
Can you import from other programs, 
2. yes you can i import from xara. corel, photoshop, adobe, and many more, if i have designed somewhere else than where i cut from, I always after importing check my stones to make sure they are a perfect circle, and the right size, corel seems to throw stones roundness off, for me, so i always check before cutting.
Bev you are a sewer i see,, this thing cuts patches and twill like a dreamm


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok that one showed up too , good
you asked,, fills and logos how to..

3. There are alot of fills on this software, of different kinds for different applications, do you need to move stones around when done ,, yes,, to make the outline perfect,, i dont know of a program that you dont have to.. but it is easy.
you asked about a logo, and how easy.. Bev, no logo is easy, to be perfectly honest with you, these will be your most expensive orders because they are the most labor intesive, but most beautiful as well.
YOu can do it and do it well with the eagle it is about learning your software and treating each area, like a separate design, when you are done you will stand back and go , nice,,, i did that.
each time you do a design be it a simple outline of a twetty bird, to a full fill, you learn as you go.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bev, 
I was in such a hurry to get this machine and software into my hands, I got it with no instructions, I did however get tech support, they hook up to your computer when it is good for you and them with a time, and you talk on the phone while you get a one on one instuctional session, they ask you what you want to know and learn,, each time, it is what you want to learn.
I am a visual person, so this worked very well for me..i do have instructions on its way to me.
But in the mean time i figures out alot on my own, and it was very easy.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bev and Island girl, If I can help you with anything just ask,,


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Hi Sandy Jo,
Does you program automatically do centerlines for fonts or do you have to draw them?

I use DAS and love it, but I hate having to trace the centerline of fonts. I have single line fonts but some of them are so plain. I wish I knew a trick to getting the centerlines.

One thing I can say about DAS is that the fills are amazing once you get the parameters down. You do have to move stones but it does most of the work for you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes it does center line, to the fonts,, and there is a trick i forgot, that then if you want double line, you just click something and you get double line do it again and you get triple line and so on and so on, but i forgot,, have to get that down, next tech session,, with my tech on line training,, 
Yes, i have played with das, which is a great program, and know what you mean about the block font single line


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Sandy Jo,

I am leaning towards the Falcon. The Eagle may be a bit more than I need. I like the price point and the fact that the software is all inclusive. I want to purchase something within the next week so I will let you know what I decide. I LOVE getting new toys! 

Rhonda


----------



## sewsimpl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you sandyjo and others, this has helped a lot. I know there is a learning curve to any software and am willing to sit down and learn, practice, read, & do whatever I have to get the most out of any of my peices of equipment. I do embrodiery, screen printing, sewing, alterations, & promotional products. My brother has a laser cutter and has done all the twill, vinyl, flock etc cutting for me but cutting the rhinestone templates doesn't come out so well - the holes are nice and round but the depth is what messes up the stone setting. They fall in the holes every which way and takes more time turning them around than what it's worth. I have since been cutting the templates by hand with a Dremel, rotary bit and using art foam - not too bad but very time comsuming. I need a cutter that do the rhinestone templates, vinyl and novelty fabrics. I believe some of the cutters have software that will create a sew disc also (for applique); does anyone know? I really like the idea of having to import all your fonts into the program - what a plus. What is the difference between the Eagle and the Falcon? Same company but different models?? One more question - I don;t seem to find too much info about either of them, the web site is very brief. Any other sites/companies selling these? thanks so much, Bev. (sorry I got a bit lenghty with my post) !


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know much about the disc for sewing if it will cut it,, but it will cut thin boards because of all force.
I also cut out stencils for fingernail airbrush art,, 
so the stencil material it cuts thr like a charm,, I have not ran any cotton material thru it yet,, to see if it cut it,, 
you will get 2 different blades with the machine, and they are both heavy duty.
Do your research and purchase what is right for you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you Sandy Jo,
> 
> I am leaning towards the Falcon. The Eagle may be a bit more than I need. I like the price point and the fact that the software is all inclusive. I want to purchase something within the next week so I will let you know what I decide. I LOVE getting new toys!
> 
> Rhonda


 
Island Girl, 
Do you still have your machine,? Still trying to connect with anyone whom has the eagle, falcon, or knk,, machines,, and everyones is so quite....lol
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

